# Planet Reptile Swindon



## kato

We went to the brilliant new Reptile Shop in Swindon today Planet Reptile. I was very impressed and I wish Angi and Pete the best of luck.

Nery's brought some Fluffies along(how unusual), one of which was very cute but had some very sharp nails. It was a Coati, I think that I will stick to Reptiles though.

Here is some STRANGE Women with the Coati - Coati Ugly.









There was even something really Scarey in one of the enclosure and I am not on about Carlos.


----------



## philipniceguy

i went there aswell. nice shop been setup well. loved the cuban croc i think thats what it was. i'll pop in another time when its less busy have a chat to the staff:lol2:


----------



## Angi

It was an awesome day thanks to Pete, his mum and dad, all of the hardworking staff, Steve Backshall and everyone that came along. I thoroughly enjoyed myself seeing old friends, meeting new people and playing with Nerys" furry items:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:.
Now we just need another date to all get together.
Here's some pics, I will add more as I get peoples permission to post pics of them.


----------



## Angi




----------



## Angi




----------



## Angi

photo taken by Daniel Webb of DW Photography in Swindon


----------



## philipniceguy

nice pictures shows the shop well


----------



## Angi

I know Nerys wont mind me posting this


----------



## Angi

Our new website built by my brother Alan Wallace.
+ Planet Reptile +


----------



## Angi




----------



## Angi




----------



## sanderson

:mf_dribble: well im going next week if i can make it! what snake stock do they have?


----------



## SWMorelia

Fair play to Pete, I am always impressed with the way he sets his shops up...
I haven't been down there, yet, but I'm sure I will some time.
Best of luck with your new venture.....


----------



## dgreenway2005

looks a great shop, will have to visit one day in the near future


----------



## incrisis

As it is raining I was wondering what to do today .......

Never knew there was a new shop opening ......

So plans for today have been decded I think ....

Swindon ....... not been there for a while ...... can't say why though :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Twas a nice day out  Thanks for the food and whatnot, was very enjoyable. I love that coati...


----------



## C_Strike

am definately popping in! looks a real nice place, certainly need somewhere a bit more special around here
i have to say since they moved im not too impressed by the melksham one, the animals where not looked after correctly when i was in.. a baby beardie was in a viv with about 40+ crickets! couldnt beleive my eyes tbh.
I really hope you do well, and i hope to visit regularly in future.
regards
Cam


----------



## Angi

From June we will also be offering photography sessions for £30 per person/£50 for two people. More details available on our website www.planet-reptile.co.uk - click on photography, or you can email me [email protected]

I can help you acheive shots like the ones below


----------



## Crownan

It was a really good day out! Really enjoyed myself, the shop is ace as are all the staff, so big congrats and cheers to all involved!!

Love the pic of Dandy and me, thanks for getting the pics Angi!


----------



## TheReptileRoom

Looks a great shop. Very well present and good layout.

I wish you all the best

mark (The Reptile Room) & (Aquatic Room)


----------



## kato

TheReptileRoom said:


> Looks a great shop. Very well present and good layout.
> 
> I wish you all the best
> 
> mark (The Reptile Room) & (Aquatic Room)


It is a lovely Shop and it was a great day - I still have the scars to prove it - that Coatimathingy was'nt that cute. lol

As for the Reptile Room Mark, we will see you in a couple of weeks as we, Wohic and I will be up in Blackpool seeing if your Shop is still as fantastic as it was last time we visited a couple of years ago.


----------



## Horsfield

I have visited the shop today some very nice displays but dry goods were a bit pricey for me lol.


----------



## sue

I couldn't get down on Monday but the new shop looks great and I wish you and Pete all the very best with it. When I get a free day I will come and see for myself .


----------



## Ally

Only just spotted this thread... oops!

Thanks for a lovely day out and all the munchies and drinks. I had a great time, it was lovely to catch up with everyone again. 
I'm sure I'll see you soon!


----------



## PrimalUrges

Looks really good, might have to pop in next time I'm in the shire! :2thumb:


----------



## Dan27

That shop looks awesome, why can't we have something like that here :gasp:

Think I'll have to get my dad to take me there when I'm down in Wiltshire next


----------



## GeckoGuy

I was looking at that shop on the internet today, looked good, and from what you lot have said it sounds good as well, I think I might ask my mum if she can take me there tommorow. Do you know if they have any leopard geckos there?: victory:


----------



## cjreptiles

GeckoGuy said:


> I was looking at that shop on the internet today, looked good, and from what you lot have said it sounds good as well, I think I might ask my mum if she can take me there tommorow. Do you know if they have any leopard geckos there?: victory:


Yes, they do.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

I think its a lovley looking shop but thats it......reptiles & dry goods are over priced, crickets are never delivered on time & when they do they are rubbish.
The poor croc has the most boring (too small) enclosure ive ever seen...no stimulation for it at all !!
Pity..........looked so promising too!


----------



## GeckoGuy

I was thinking the same thing, the croc hasn't got anything to do in there, they could at least make his enclosure a bit more attractive for us and for him, like put in a fake tree or something. But ive got to admit the little baby lizards were so adorable (especially the leopard Geckos), but there water moniter (i think that was what it was) and the big lizard in the snake section were continuesly trying to escape.

GeckoGuy


----------



## leptophis

hiya as the oner of planet reptile i am always happy to look at comments nd see where we can improve so please feel free to email or pm me with ur views, thanks for the coments,


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman

????????? youre the owner of planet reptile ???? If thats true...then pete.... i cant believe your spell checkers THAT bad !!
Your's is the most expensive reptile shop in swindon !!! up to you but id lower your prices if you want to stay open longer than 1 year !!...lol
And please sort the caiman some stimulation....Im sure you wouldnt like to be locked in a bare room & im sure the caiman doesnt either !! ;-)


----------



## sophiep

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> ????????? youre the owner of planet reptile ???? If thats true...then pete.... i cant believe your spell checkers THAT bad !!
> Your's is the most expensive reptile shop in swindon !!! up to you but id lower your prices if you want to stay open longer than 1 year !!...lol
> And please sort the caiman some stimulation....Im sure you wouldnt like to be locked in a bare room & im sure the caiman doesnt either !! ;-)


I thought it was a cool enclosure not sure it was a Caiman though lol...


----------



## timbond32

a horsefield tortoise for 199 pounds a bit expensive if u ask me porton aquatics 130 quid in sailsbury


----------



## cjreptiles

timbond32 said:


> a horsefield tortoise for 199 pounds a bit expensive if u ask me porton aquatics 130 quid in sailsbury


Horsfields are £149 not £199.


----------



## xvickyx

Visited not long ago, looked like a nice shop, clean, tidy, worth a visit if you are in the area


----------

